# Update on Kyoga Flameback (Red is not dead)



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

This is just a short video of my Xystichromis sp. "kyoga flameback" male. It is so hard to capture a truly good picture of him because he can't sit still for more than a second. The video was slowed to 1/4 time for viewing ease :lol:

And RED is not dead...a big thank you to Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish for selling me this oh so stunning boy!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

nice vid he is beautiful and nice rock and background too, really looks natural.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a group of these myself. Really spectacular species!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks walzon and Mschn....and really the video doesn't do the "red" justice...it looks more red in person and not so red/orange. These guys are standouts in the tank.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Thanks walzon and Mschn....and really the video doesn't do the "red" justice...it looks more red in person and not so red/orange. These guys are standouts in the tank.


Having a CARES registered group of them, i know exactly what your talking about as far as not being able to film or video the full color of them you see with the naked eye. They rival my nyererei for being the flashiest of the four vics i keep. Even my dayglow though are impossible to film or photograph and get the color to show like your seeing with the naked eye.

What do you have them with? I have heard so many people say that they color best in a species only tank, yet when i tried this i got no breeding and minimal color (tried them in a species only 55). Put them back with my saulosi and they immediately started coloring up and breeding. Strange.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I had them with Aulonocara baenschi but this male was constantly after them if they came into his territory which is one whole side of the tank and a very large rock pile. He literally stressed them to death I think. I now have them with a small group (3 - 1M/2F) of young Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" but I'll be moving the Placidochromis to another tank within a couple of months (I have a 165G tank I'm getting ready to set up soon) so the kyogas will have a species only tank I think. I only have one male kyoga and all the rest are females...did you have multiple males? Maybe with more than one male the coloration is not as brilliant?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> I had them with Aulonocara baenschi but this male was constantly after them if they came into his territory which is one whole side of the tank and a very large rock pile. He literally stressed them to death I think. I now have them with a small group (3 - 1M/2F) of young Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" but I'll be moving the Placidochromis to another tank within a couple of months (I have a 165G tank I'm getting ready to set up soon) so the kyogas will have a species only tank I think. I only have one male kyoga and all the rest are females...did you have multiple males? Maybe with more than one male the coloration is not as brilliant?


The group is 2M 8F. The dominant male shows color just fine when they are with a second species, but not by themselves. Strange.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Mschn99 said:


> Having a CARES registered group of them


I forgot to share...mine are CARES registered also Mschn


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Mschn99 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a CARES registered group of them
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Was able to catch those stunning spawning colors this morning...enjoy


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Quite inspirational. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Very nice, cichlid-gal
Kevin


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks chopsteeks and Kevin


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Iggy


----------

